# gamer pc



## MrLars (1. Februar 2013)

hallo 

ich suche schon seit längerer zeit einen guten gamer pc
und bin dann auf den hier gestoßen:

Gamer PC Intel I5 3570 K @ 4x4.500 Mhz Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 2048 MB Gaming OC - Toletec Computertechnik

was haltet ihr davon?
oder gibs da noch bessere in dem preisfeld?
es sollt nicht teurer als 900€ sein.

danke schonmal für antworten


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Der ist echt ordentlich, da könnte man beim selber-zusammenstellen auch nicht wirklich viel sparen oder was merkbar besseres bekommen. 

Guckst Du hier: Komplett-PC ab 500 Euro - unsere Tipps für starke Gamer-PCs + Selbstbau-Video - PC-Konfigurationen: Obereklasse-PC für 850 Euro   das wäre beim selber zusammenstellen drin. Die Graka ist sogar nen Tick langsamer, dafür ist da ne größere Festplatte, besseres Mainboard (was aber nicht so wichtig ist), ein besseres Gehäuse und auch ein guter CPU-Kühler dabei, mit dem man auch gut übertakten kann, was bei CPU und Board auch leicht möglich ist.


----------



## MrLars (1. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub man konnte bei der seite noch angeben wenn man was tauschen möchte.
Sollte ich da komponenten austauschen lassen?

Und der prozessor ist da ziehmlich 
Hochgetaktet. Schadet dem pc das viel?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2013)

Also, wenn der schon vom Shop aus übertaktet ist, müssen die natürlich gewährleisten, dass das auch 2 Jahre kein Problem ist, und wenn der 2 Jahre lang gut läuft, wird der auch länger weitermachen können.

Wegen tauschen: ich wüsste nicht, was. FALLS es günstiger wird, könnte man halt eine AMD 7950 (übertaktete Version) nehmen statt der GTX 670, die ist fast gleichstark. Und eben vlt ne größere Festplatte.


Ich würd mich aber über den Shop vorher genauer informieren, denn ein verlässlich auf 4,5GHz übertakteter i5-3570k und dann mit der restlichen Hardware zu DEM Preis, das ist an sich verdächtig günstig ^^   4,5GHz sind nämlich schon recht viel bei der CPU, das schafft nicht jeder.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. Februar 2013)

Ich muß wirklich sagen das ich so einen gut konfigurierten Fertig-PC mit einem guten P/L-Verhältnis in letzter Zeit relativ selten gesehen hab. 
Da passt eigentlich alles.
Ok - die HD ist relativ klein - aber das kann man ja irgendwann problemlos nachrüsten.

Und *ich persönlich* würd noch ne kleine (120GB) *SSD - *als SYS-Laufwerk und für die wichtigsten Games - dazunehmen.
Das SSD-Feeling gehört einfach zu einem aktuellen PC dazu.
Auch wenn *Herb *da etwas anderer Meinung ist


----------



## MrLars (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hab glaub ich mal gelesen oder hab 
Irgendwie den eindruck, dass amd nicht so gut sein soll wie nvidia
Und nicht so gut mit intel zusammet passt wie nvidia.
Stimmt das?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Ich hab glaub ich mal gelesen oder hab
> Irgendwie den eindruck, dass amd nicht so gut sein soll wie nvidia
> Und nicht so gut mit intel zusammet passt wie nvidia.
> Stimmt das?


 
Nein  - mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Das einzige was man erwähnen kännte wäre das die aktuellen AMD *CPUs* bei *nicht grafik-limitierten Games* eine geringere Leistung bringen als aktuelle Intel-CPUs.

Aber bei den Grafikkarten ist je nach Game und Treiber-Version mal mal eine NVidia oder AMD-Karte vorne.


----------



## MrLars (2. Februar 2013)

Gamer PC Intel I5 3570 K @ 4x4.500 Mhz AMD Radeon 7950 3072 MB USB 3.0 Gaming OC - Toletec Computertechnik

das wär der mit der amd 7950.
ist das schon die übertaktete?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

Das geht da leider nicht aus dem Text hervor, evlt verbauen die "eine 7950", und das kann eine übertaktete sein, kann aber auch eine "normale" sein. Viele übertaktete kosten aber kaum mehr als die normalen, vlt kann man ja fragen, welches Modell die verwenden.


Ansonsten im im Durchschnitt die 7950 besser als die GTX 660 Ti und kommt übertaktet sogar an die GTX 670 ran, die GTX 660 Ti ist wiederum vergleichbar mir der AMD 7870, vlt nen Tick besser. Aber alles nur im Schnitt, es kann schon durch nen neuen Treiber wieder was anders werden, zB waren die nvidias bei Battlefield 3 weit vorne, mit dem neuesten Treiber von AMD haben die Karten aber direkt 10-20% aufgeholt speziell bei BF3 - üblich sind bei Treiberupdates vlt 1-2%.


----------



## MrLars (2. Februar 2013)

Ist es denn schwer die grafikkarten selber zu übertakten?
Weil dann könnt ich vielleicht die gtx 670 übertakten.
Dann wär die ja noch ein bisschen besser


----------



## svd (2. Februar 2013)

Für den Rechner mit der HD7950 spräche auch, falls Lautstärke ein Thema ist, das Design der selbigen, nämlich zumindest mit Doppellüfter ausgestattet.

Im nvidia PC wird, dem Bild nach, die momentan billigste GTX670 im, eher lauten, Referenzdesign verbaut. Leisere Lösungen mit herstellereigenen Kühlern gäbe es eigentlich schon gegen 10€ Aufpreis.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Ist es denn schwer die grafikkarten selber zu übertakten?
> Weil dann könnt ich vielleicht die gtx 670 übertakten.
> Dann wär die ja noch ein bisschen besser


 
Es gibt zB MSI Afterburner, damit kann man die meisten Karten unter Windows leicht übertakten. Man kommt dann vlt nicht so hoch, als wenn man mit 100% passender Software oder BIOS arbeitet, aber dafür kannst Du dann eben sehr leicht um zB 10% übertakten.

allerdings ist ein Übertakten umso schwerer, wenn da nur der Standardkühler auf der Karte drauf ist.


----------



## MrLars (2. Februar 2013)

Was hat den das für nachteile das da nur ein lüfter druaf ist?
Wird die wärmer und lauter oder wie?

Ich hoffe ich nerve eich nicht mit meinen fragen 
Bin nämlich noch nicht so erfahren mit computern


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Was hat den das für nachteile das da nur ein lüfter druaf ist?
> Wird die wärmer und lauter oder wie?
> 
> Ich hoffe ich *nerve* eich *nicht *mit meinen fragen
> Bin nämlich noch nicht so erfahren mit computern



Dafür ist das Forum ja da 


Die Standarddesigns der Chip-Hersteller (AMD/NVIDIA) - speziell bei schnellen Karten - sind weniger auf einer geringe Lautstärke sondern auf eine sichere Belüftung und geringe Kosten ausgelegt. Deswegen sind sie meist nur mit einem Lüfter und auf hohe Drehzahl ausgelegt.
Es werden meist auch "Direct-Exhaust"-Kühler verwendet die die angesagute Luft "hinten" aus dem Gehäuse befördern um die GehäuseTemperatur nicht zu sehr zu erhöhen.

Die Hersteller-Designs setzen meist auf mehrere Lüfter und aufwendigere Kühlkörper um eine geringere Lautstärke bei noch geringeren Temperaturen zu erreichen - speziell bei übertakteten Karten.
Deswegen ist deren Preis auch höher.


----------



## MrLars (3. Februar 2013)

Achso
Also ändert das nicht viel an der leistung?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> Achso
> Also ändert das nicht viel an der leistung?


 
Die Performance ansich ändert sich nur wenn die Herstellerkarten über einen höheren Takt verfügen.
Das ist bei viele dieser Karten auch der Fall - allerdings bleibt die Taktsteigerung meist im Rahmen zwischen 5-10%.
Das kann man auch problemlos per händischen Übertakten erreichen.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2013)

man sollte allerdings erwähnen, das wenn nach eigenhändigen Übertackten die Grafikkarte abraucht, man freilich keine Garantieleistung erwarten darf, anderst wenn man eine schon übertacktete Karte kauft


----------



## MrLars (3. Februar 2013)

achso,
aber mit der gtx 670 die in dem pc drin ist,
kann man doch trotzdem noch battlefield auf ulta zocken oder?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Also, es wird jedenfalls nicht so sein, dass du mit ner GTX 670 ohne Übertakten Ruckeln hast und mit OC plötzlich ein Mega-flüssiges Bild  die GTX 670 reicht aber für BF3 auf ultra, wobei es natürlich auf die Ansprüche ankommt: manche wollen dann immer noch im Schnitt und bei jeder Situation mehr als 60 Bilder pro Sekunde, das wird dann evlt nix...

Wobei hier beim Test: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2012/nvidia_geforce_gtx_670_im_test/index29.php  in FullHD die GTX 670 für knapp über 60 reicht, das ist aber auch nur EIN bestimmter Spielstand. Die AMD 7950 ist dort deutlich schwächer, was aber inzwischen mit neueren Treibern nicht mehr so krass ist, da hat die unübertaktete auch eher 55FPS.

Und so oder so: der "ultra"-Modus ist eher zum Zeigen "das ist möglich", sieht aber ehrlich gesagt nicht anders aus als eine Detailsstufe weniger, wenn man nicht grad standbilder direkt miteinander vergleicht... ich würde daher auch nicht so unbedingt um jeden Preis "ultra" haben wollen


----------



## MrLars (3. Februar 2013)

Ja stimmt,
Ich wollt auch nur wissen ob die das schafft,
Weil dann müssten die spiele in den nächsten jahren
Ja auch noch gut laufen 

Da auf der seite steht was von einer sli edition.
Was ist das denn anders?

und welche von den gtx670 könnt ihr empfelen, außer die asus, weil
die doch noch n stücken teuerer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2013)

Da sind dann gleich zwei GTX 670 drin, die zusammen wie eine einzige schnellere Karte arbeiten. Das ist aber dann niemals wirklich doppelt so schnell, eher 60-70% schneller, dafür aber auch ca 200W mehr Strombedarf bei Volllast.

Und es kostet dann halt auch vermutlich 350€ mehr, oder? 


So oder so: eine AMD 7950 oder GTX 670, das sind beides sehr gute Karten, die alles noch eine ganze Weile locker schaffen, und mehr ausgeben wäre an sich dumm, da man für viel Aufpreis auch nicht grad VIEL mehr Leistung bekommt - da sollte man lieber in vielleicht 2-3 Jahren mal EINE gute neue Karte kaufen (je nach dem, welche Ansprüche man hat, kauf man halt früher oder später mal ne neue)


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

achso.
also ich denk ich werd mir den dann bestellen,
damit mach ich nichts falsch oder? 
muss nur noch ein bisschen sparen 


danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt: sofern der Shop seriös ist, ist der PC echt gut für den Preis. Aber wenn Du eh noch was sparen musst, kriegst Du bis dahin en PC vlt billiger oder nen etwas besseren PC zu dem gleichen Preis.


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

ja hab auch schon überlegt zu warten, weil 850€ sind ja nicht wenig.
ein monitor bräucht ich eig. auch noch.

wollt den pc aber erstmal am laptop anschließen.
das geht doch oder?
also der laptop ist nocht sehr gut, schafft auch noch die neuen spiele,
bloß halt nicht welche wie bf3


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2013)

naja
Wenn der Laptop einen Monitoreingang hätte, ansonsten wär das eher neu das sowas einfach geht


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

mist 
ich hätte noch ne 2. möglichkeit:

beim fernseher stand auch was mit pc wo man zwischen hdmi und so wechseln konnte
könnt man den vlt daran anschließen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> wollt *den pc* aber erstmal am laptop anschließen.
> das geht doch oder?



Wie meinst Du das? ^^  Oder wolltest du den Monitor am Laptop anschließen? Wenn der Laptop HDMI oder DVI hat und der Monitor auch eines von beiden, dann geht das. Allerdings wird ein Spiel dann langsamer laufen, denn ich vermute mal, dass der Laptop ne Auflösung wie 1366x768 hat, der Monitor aber 1920x1080 - da muss die Graka natürlich mehr leisten, bzw. anders gesagt: das sind halt fast doppelt so viele Pixel, dann hast Du statt zB 40 Bilder pro Sekunde vlt nur 25...


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

ich wollt den bildschirm vom laptop als monitor benutzen,
damit ich mir erstmal keinen monitor extra kaufen muss.

also der laptop hat einn hdmi eingang.
und der kann auch blu-ray abspielen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

MrLars schrieb:


> ich wollt den bildschirm vom laptop als monitor benutzen,
> damit ich mir erstmal keinen monitor extra kaufen muss.
> 
> also der laptop hat einn hdmi eingang.
> und der kann auch blu-ray abspielen.



Nee, das wird nix. HDMI ist auch 100pro kein EINgang, weder bei PCs noch bei Laptop, ich kenne da jedenfalls keine Graka oder Laptop, bei der HDMI ein EINgang ist. Oder hast Du Dich da informiert und bist sicher?


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mich hier n bisschen informieren 
Also ich hab mich noch nicht informiert, aber ich guck mal
Was ich dazu so finde

Aber würd das vlt mit nem fernseher gehen?
Also bei den singalquellen kann man pc auswählen


----------



## Enisra (4. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das Sparen lohnt nicht wirklich, da eiert man mehr mit rum und spaß macht das auch nicht wirklich
Und das muss ja kein riesen 27 Zoll Teil sein

Und wenn ich raten müsste: Der "PC-Eingang" ist nen klappriger D-Sub Eingang den man seit Jahren eigentlich nur noch mit Adapter betreiben kann, da doch eigentlich kaum eine richtige Grafikkarte was anderes als HDMI, DVI oder Grafikport haben


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

Achso
Ich probiers dann einfach mal aus 
Und wenns nicht geht kauf ich mir dann einfach einen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn Du einen LCD-TV hast mit HDMI, dann geht das problemlos. Du hast aber vlt. nen InputLag, also eine Verzögerung, bis Du das Bild siehst. Das kann je nach Spiel dann störend sein.


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

Also hdmi eingang hat der fernseher auch


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Dann geht das.


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

Achso
Mit einem LED TV geht das bestimmt auch oder?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2013)

Ja klar, Hauptsache HDMI. LED ist ja nur die Technik, wie das Bild angezeigt wird, das ist dem PC egal  zudem sind ja auch PC-Monitore inzwischen meistens LEDs


----------



## MrLars (4. Februar 2013)

Ok 
Dann bin ich jetzt schonmal gut informiert


----------



## MrLars (19. Februar 2013)

hab doch noch ne frage 

ich wollt mir dann auch noch bald n monitor zulegen.
könnt ihr da welche empfelen um die 200€ bis höchstens 250€? 
oder tipps geben worauf man beim kauf fürn gaming gebrauch achten soll.
sollte 23" oder 24" groß sein.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2013)

Naja, hier wären einfach mal Monitore mit 24 Zoll bis um die 200€ und laut Hersteller schneller Reaktionszeit: LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die teureren haben dann halt idR das bessere Bild, aber ob Du nun wirklich einen Unterschied siehst zwischen einem für 160 und 200€, ist eher Zufall - vor allem hast Du ja eh keinen Vergleich, man hat ja nicht 2 Monitore nebeneinanderstehen    wenn Du bis 250€ ausgeben kannst, dann würd ich sagen: such mal 2-3 raus für um die 190€ und schau zB bei amazon, ob die kein "Reinfall" sind - wenn da keine außergwöhnlich schlechten Meinungen zu finden sind, sind die alle ganz sicher gut genug.


Das besser Bild im ALLGEMEINEN bietet in der Theorie ein IPS-Display, aber die sind dafür dann teurer und auch etwas "lahmer" - sehr schnell wäre der hier Acer H236HLbmid, 23" (UM.VH6EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre dann "nur" 23 Zoll. In 24 Zoll bnis 250€ gibt es an sich nur zwei andere: LCD-Monitore mit Hersteller: Dell, Diagonale ab 24", Diagonale bis 24", Panel: IPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Wortmann Terra LCD 2430W Greenline Plus, 24" (3031190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MrLars (20. Februar 2013)

bin auf den hier gestoßen. ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C)
was haltet ihr davon?

ich hab mal was gelesen das 120 hz gut wären. merkt man den unterschied zw 60 und 120 stark?
und ich war mal am überlegen, ob ich mir einen samsung syncmaster hole, mitdenen ich auch fernseh gucken kann.
sind die dann schlechter fürs zocken oder genau gleich?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2013)

Also, "Profis" sagen, sie würden den Unterschied zu 120Hz deutlich merken - aber ob es dann den Aufpreis wirklich wert ist? Nötig ist es auf keinen Fall. 

Der Asus sieht aber ganz ordentlich aus.

Und wenn der Samsung als Monitor gedacht ist und bei seinen techn Daten ne gute Reaktionszeit hat, dann ist der TV-Tuner nur ein Zusatzfeature - zum Spielen wird der aber auch gut geeignet sein.


----------

